# Thompson's original



## aj0446 (May 26, 2012)

Thompson's original hyceia wild cherry phosphate bottle. common or not it looks really cool, and is filled with embossed writing. my fav 1 2day so far.....


----------



## aj0446 (May 26, 2012)

other side ....


----------



## botlguy (May 26, 2012)

I agree that it's a pretty neat bottle because of all the embossing but I've got a crick in my neck from trying to look at it.[][]

 It is pretty common but well worth keeping.


----------



## aj0446 (May 26, 2012)

copy that lol, i was a lil exited so i rushed the pic. ill put another(upright) one on after i cleaned it better


----------



## epackage (May 26, 2012)

I'm pretty sure it's Hygeia...nice find


----------



## madman (May 26, 2012)

KILLER BOTTLE DID YA DIG IT?????


----------



## aj0446 (May 26, 2012)

3..


----------



## aj0446 (May 26, 2012)

4, cant really find too much info on this bottle.


----------



## surfaceone (May 26, 2012)

Hey aj,

 I like em, myself. Got their money's worth on mould cutting. T'was one of the first 50 bottles I ever dug. I've not dug anything but shards of them since...

 "THOMPSON PHOSPHATE CO 
 Chicago III 

 Given away free! A magnificent large bronze Soda Fountain Clock; wholesale value, $4.00. A perfect time piece; size 15 inches wide, 18 inches high a fine ornament for any fountain. This clock is absolutely free with the first order of 3 gallons Thompson's Triple Extract Wild Cherry Phosphate or plain Phosphate Acid at $2.00 gal. Remember this offer is only on the first order." From Meyer Bros. 1906.




From.

 An 1896 ad is HERE.

"ADULTERATION OF WILD CHERRY PHOSPHATE​ 
 On January 26 1912 the United States Attorney for the Northern District of Illinois acting upon a report by the Secretary of Agriculture filed in the District Court of the United States for said district an information against LG Spencer doing business as the Thompson Phosphate Co., Palos Park Ill alleging shipment by him in violation of the Food and Drugs Act on June 17, 1910, from the State of Illinois into the State of Colorado of a quantity of Thompson's Wild Cherry Phosphate which was adulterated. The product was labeled" Thompson's Wild Cherry Phosphate."

  Analysis of a sample of the product by the Bureau of Chemistry of this Department showed the following results: Arsenic, as As O parts per million, 100. Adulteration of the product was alleged in the information for the reason that it contained an added poisonous ingredient, to wit, arsenic in quantities of 5 milligrams per 100 cc of the product, and that the said arsenic was not used to preserve the product in any manner and the directions for its removal were not printed on the cover or the labels on the containers.

  On October 4 1912 the defendant entered a plea of guilty to the information and the court imposed a fine of $25 _with costs WM HAYS
  Acting Secretary of Agriculture​ WASHINGTON DC December 14, 1912." From.






 "Ypsilanti police officer Uriah Hamilton.
 Uriah is holding a 10" Thompson's Wild Cherry Phosphate bottle with the big cross on the front." From.


----------



## aj0446 (May 26, 2012)

Awesome info!! enjoyed the read! I would really like to get my hands on that clock also.


----------

